
Watch me layout a 4-layer gyro+accelerometer+AVR sensor circuit board - SpacemanSpiff
https://livestream.com/accounts/14573229/events/4246946
======
SpacemanSpiff
The accelerometer/gyroscope IC I am using is this one:
[http://www.murata.com/en-
global/products/sensor/gyro/scc2000](http://www.murata.com/en-
global/products/sensor/gyro/scc2000)

It is an avionics-grade 3-axis accelerometer + Z axis gyro.

